

Brainscans support the case for long-term love - time_management
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article5439805.ece

======
IsaacSchlueter
When I saw the title "Scientists discover true love", my first thought was,
"Awww, scientists in love, they must be so happy".

